# For Everyone Who Participates in Agility...



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

For those of you that don't know, I have two toy poodles. (They're actually both miniatures by height, but AKC registered as toys). A rundown on both:

Ryker: Four years old, born with grade I luxating patellas, neutered. Has been through basic obedience. He's never shown any signs of discomfort or pain with the luxating patellas. If he wasn't diagnosed, I would not even know he has them. Is pretty fast and agile. Is very smart but a tad bit stubborn (for example, when we play fetch he doesn't always like to bring the ball back. He hoards it). I've "tested" him out on an at-home agility kit in my backyard and he has no problem with jumping the jumps, going through tunnels, etc.

Cash: Is 18 months old. No joint problems. Neutered. Has never been through basic obedience. He's very fast - a bit faster than Ryker, but slightly less agile than Ryker too. Also listens to commands more than Ryker does. Learns things very quickly ("drop it", "leave it", "fetch"). He has never been "tested" on the agility equipment at home. Has a tendency to be fearful of new people approaching him. Also a bit skiddish.

I have no idea which dog to enroll in agility first. Ideally, I'd like to do both but rather start with one and then the other. I'm also hesitant about enrolling Ryker when he has luxating patellas. Does anyone have a dog with a luxating patella who still competes? And is Ryker still at an okay age to do this?

I understand that my dogs may never compete professionally. I'm 24 years old, so it's something that I can invest future dogs into doing as well. Also, I know a lot of agility places won't register you unless your dog has been through a beginner obedience class. Ryker has, but we don't have a certificate from it (Ryker was very ill with diarhea on the last class and I did not take him. The person who ran the class would not let him "make up" his last class, so she never officially graduated him. Needless to say, we didn't go back to that place). 

My thought process is to perhaps enroll Ryker in agility I and maybe Cash in obedience I? The only thing that makes that a little tricky is that I work 40+ hours a week and have some other obligations too, but I could probably figure it out for a 6-8 week course. 

Any input and your own personal experiences (especially from toy and mini owners) would be great.  Thanks!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hmmm, that's a tricky one. I think if it were me I would not enroll Ryker in agility unless I got a 100% approval from a veterinarian. I still probably wouldn't do it if his LP was above a grade 1. Killa has grade 1LP probably going on grade 2 now, she can sometimes move wrong or jump wrong and it will pop out and I will have to put it back in. It does hurt her and that is what would worry me with Ryker doing agility. If he were to jump wrong or move wrong it popping out and hurting him. Are there less high impact courses that he can do like nose work? 

As for Cash I think he could prosper in agility if everything was taken very very slowly, but a sturdy obedience foundation is a must. I would definitely check out these agility classes/trainers before enrolling him though. 

Hopefully some members that are active in agility will come and give you some good advice.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You must have good obedience foundations and a physically sound dog to have a shot at agility. It sounds like Cash with obedience first really would be the better candidate.


----------

